
Stop Using Toilet Paper - harambae
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/opinion/toilet-paper-hoarding-bidets.html
======
notlukesky
In many countries they have toilets with integrated bidets which deals with
the space issue of separate bidets, a concern in expensive real estate markets
like Manhattan. But I think people will forget this toilet paper scare just
like the one in 1973:

[https://priceonomics.com/the-great-toilet-paper-scare-
of-197...](https://priceonomics.com/the-great-toilet-paper-scare-of-1973/)

